# Zatoichi



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 1, 2004)

Has anyone seen 'The Blind Swordsman: Zatoichi' by Beat Takeshi?  And what did you think of it?


----------



## Genin Andrew (Sep 1, 2004)

I heard about it in my local newspaper, they did a very small write up on it and it got pretty decent ratings. Its showing at a cinema near me so i hope to see it soon, sounds pretty cool.


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 2, 2004)

I saw online that it was at only 8 theaters in the states, however there might be more. A small art theater near me is going to be playing it, so hopefully i'll get over there.

I did see about 3 clips off of Yahoo, and they looked pretty neat.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 2, 2004)

I'll have to ask a co-worker - she is Japanese and a HUGE Beat Takeshi fan, she might be ordering the movie for herself.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Sep 2, 2004)

I have seen the website and some previews on there that looked great.
I also found some great asian sites for it too.

If i find the link I will post it.

Has anyone seen the past videos of the fictional Zatoichi ? 

Also, has anyone seen the american version "Blind Fury" ?

Blind Fury is a good movie with a few laughs in it too.
If you havent seen it i would recommend seeing it.

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 2, 2004)

My teacher and another student said 'Blind Fury' is also a good movie, i suppose i'll have to go look for them.


----------



## Darksoul (Sep 4, 2004)

-All I can think of is the movie with Rutger Hauer, which is pretty good. Blind Swordsman, hehe. Zatoichi is playing here in Rochester at an independent movie theater. I'll have to wait a bit, but look forward to seeing it.


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 9, 2004)

I saw the Blind Swordsman: Zatoichi (2004) and was a little disappointed by it.


I saw the movies: Zatoichi the Outlaw (1967) with Shintaro Katsu, and then: Zatoichi Meets Yojimbo (1970) with Shintaro Katsu and Torashiro Mifune, and they were both really really excellent.

I have seen three or four Beat Takeshi films such as Brother, Sonatine, and Fireworks, and they were simply fantastic.

So I had my hopes up high for a Zatoichi film by Takeshi Kitano, and it let me down.  He didn't do as good a job as I had hoped.


----------



## Bob D. (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm a big fan of the early Zatoichi movies with Shintaro Katsu. I went to see this with high hopes and was very dissappointed. I expected great Martial sword techniques and got bad CGI at best. Lame rip offs of scenes from the original movies done 1/3 as well. I can't figure out what the critics are liking. They obviously have not seen the originals. The story was incoherant and basically lame.
Save your money, stay home and rent any of the originals. Those mentioned above are good, especially "Zatoichi meets Yojimbo".


----------

